# Where do you purchase your materials?



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Alright....

I just bought a rotisserie motor off of Ebay...

Where do you buy your airbrush paint and envirotex from?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.dixieart.com/ They had free shipping on anything over $50 I think so I went ahead and ordered paint when I got my brush (Pasche VL). They have a couple kits that have black, white, green, yellow, red, and blue. I bought one kit in opaque and one in transparent. The black and white are not transparent though so you get 2 of those. I use a lot of yellow so I would probably order a larger bottle of that and a couple flo/neon colors (yellow, green and orange).

That would get you started. Most large craft shops like Pat Catans and Michaels carry createx paints also. In my area Pat Catans has a larger selection and is cheaper, ymmv. They also carry the e-tex.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Jannetscraft.com is another great place. They have a nice variety of stuff.


----------

